# calling out all!



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

And don't bring no raggady ass car!And please make sure your car has front and back bumpers and interior..DREAM TEAM IS BACK!CANDY PAINT PATTERNS AND SUPER HOT!IF YOU WANT TO SEE IT JUST BRING WHAT YOU GOT AND WE wILL DRIVE WHERE EVER YOU @.Ps.try to put some paint on then cars.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Nov 30 2009, 02:51 PM~15823732
> *And don't bring no raggady ass car!And please make sure your car has front and back bumpers and interior..DREAM TEAM IS BACK!CANDY PAINT PATTERNS AND SUPER HOT!IF YOU WANT TO SEE IT JUST BRING WHAT YOU GOT AND WE wILL DRIVE WHERE EVER YOU @.Ps.try to put some paint on then cars.
> *


DREAM TEAM.. :worship: WHEN WE COME TO YOUR TOWN..


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

is in da house... Those are sum strong words and sumbody may gett there feelings hurt!!! lol[/b][/i] :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Nov 30 2009, 04:09 PM~15823922
> *DREAM TEAM..  :worship: WHEN WE COME TO YOUR TOWN..
> *


How da 63 doing homie and should of brought it to Odessa 2wks ago for the hop.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Nov 30 2009, 03:59 PM~15824385
> *How da 63 doing homie and should of brought it to Odessa 2wks ago for the hop.
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9UDSurZ-gA
yea im redo'n it rite now..new paint, paterns, leaf'n, pinstripe'n, interior,murals..
got to step my game up for the 2010..


----------



## OC714Santanero (Sep 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Nov 30 2009, 01:51 PM~15823732
> *And don't bring no raggady ass car!And please make sure your car has front and back bumpers and interior..DREAM TEAM IS BACK!CANDY PAINT PATTERNS AND SUPER HOT!IF YOU WANT TO SEE IT JUST BRING WHAT YOU GOT AND WE wILL DRIVE WHERE EVER YOU @.Ps.try to put some paint on then cars.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Nov 30 2009, 04:54 PM~15824345
> *is in da house...  Those are sum strong words and sumbody may gett there feelings hurt!!!  lol*[/i] :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]


We do what we do,and when we do it, we do it HARD.AND DON'T THINK WE SURVING PEOPLE IN CALI ONLY.WE GOING OUT TO STATES.SO B READY WHEN YOU HEAR THE DREAM TEAM IS IN YOUR TOWN!


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

I guess i can't bring my quadriple pump :banghead:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Nov 30 2009, 03:51 PM~15823732
> *And don't bring no raggady ass car!And please make sure your car has front and back bumpers and interior..DREAM TEAM IS BACK!CANDY PAINT PATTERNS AND SUPER HOT!IF YOU WANT TO SEE IT JUST BRING WHAT YOU GOT AND WE wILL DRIVE WHERE EVER YOU @.Ps.try to put some paint on then cars.
> *


  but whutz up wit' the pics??? :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Nov 30 2009, 06:42 PM~15826058
> *We do what we do,and when we do it, we do it HARD.AND DON'T THINK WE SURVING PEOPLE IN CALI ONLY.WE GOING OUT TO STATES.SO B READY WHEN YOU HEAR THE DREAM TEAM IS IN YOUR TOWN!
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Nov 30 2009, 02:51 PM~15823732
> *And don't bring no raggady ass car!And please make sure your car has front and back bumpers and interior..DREAM TEAM IS BACK!CANDY PAINT PATTERNS AND SUPER HOT!IF YOU WANT TO SEE IT JUST BRING WHAT YOU GOT AND WE wILL DRIVE WHERE EVER YOU @.Ps.try to put some paint on then cars.
> *


 :0


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Nov 30 2009, 06:42 PM~15826058
> *We do what we do,and when we do it, we do it HARD.AND DON'T THINK WE SURVING PEOPLE IN CALI ONLY.WE GOING OUT TO STATES.SO B READY WHEN YOU HEAR THE DREAM TEAM IS IN YOUR TOWN!
> *


street or radical?????????


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Nov 30 2009, 08:30 PM~15826594
> *street or radical?????????
> *


STREETS HOMBOY.AND AS FOR PICS,COME OUT THIS WEEKEND AND YOU CAN TAKE SOME YOUR SELF.IF WE SHOWS PICS THEN IT WON'T B A SURPRICE.


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Nov 30 2009, 07:54 PM~15826871
> *STREETS HOMBOY.AND AS FOR PICS,COME OUT THIS WEEKEND AND YOU CAN TAKE SOME YOUR SELF.IF WE SHOWS PICS THEN IT WON'T B A SURPRICE.
> *


streets or street homeboy.......?????


----------



## big fish (Jul 24, 2007)

HIT ME UP NENE


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Nov 30 2009, 02:51 PM~15823732
> *And don't bring no raggady ass car!And please make sure your car has front and back bumpers and interior..DREAM TEAM IS BACK!CANDY PAINT PATTERNS AND SUPER HOT!IF YOU WANT TO SEE IT JUST BRING WHAT YOU GOT AND WE wILL DRIVE WHERE EVER YOU @.Ps.try to put some paint on then cars.
> *


HOW ABOUT INTERIOR !! CHROME ! AND MUSIC!! :biggrin: I GUESS WE THE DREAM TEAM THEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Nov 30 2009, 02:51 PM~15823732
> *And don't bring no raggady ass car!And please make sure your car has front and back bumpers and interior..DREAM TEAM IS BACK!CANDY PAINT PATTERNS AND SUPER HOT!IF YOU WANT TO SEE IT JUST BRING WHAT YOU GOT AND WE wILL DRIVE WHERE EVER YOU @.Ps.try to put some paint on then cars.
> *


i dont think u want to hop my single pump!!!!so u mite want to rephrase that!!!! i got something for all of da scream team!!!!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> And don't bring no raggady ass car!And please make sure your car has front and back bumpers and interior..DREAM TEAM IS BACK!CANDY PAINT PATTERNS AND SUPER HOT!IF YOU WANT TO SEE IT JUST BRING WHAT YOU GOT AND WE wILL DRIVE WHERE EVER YOU @.Ps.try to put some paint on then cars.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Nov 30 2009, 09:10 PM~15827918
> *i dont think u want to hop my single pump!!!!so u mite want to rephrase that!!!! i got something for all of da scream team!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Nov 30 2009, 09:10 PM~15827918
> *i dont think u want to hop my single pump!!!!so u mite want to rephrase that!!!! i got something for all of da scream team!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Ok let me rephrase this topic. We hopping street single cars with nice paint jobs, front and back seats, and of course all bumpers and tires inside the quarter pannel, not in the fuckin gas tank with gasoline in the gas tank.


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 30 2009, 09:20 PM~15827205
> *HOW ABOUT INTERIOR !! CHROME ! AND MUSIC!!  :biggrin: I GUESS WE THE DREAM TEAM THEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0
> *


You know how we do it!we might put a cutlass front end on this reagal to make it look better.


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Nov 30 2009, 09:30 PM~15828215
> *Ok let me rephrase this topic. We hopping street single cars with nice paint jobs, front and back seats, and of course all bumpers and tires inside the quarter pannel, not in the fuckin gas tank with gasoline in the gas tank.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: U FOR GOT STEEL BEAMS HOLDING UP THE GAS TANKS :roflmao:


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Nov 30 2009, 11:33 PM~15828257
> *You know how we do it!we might put a cutlass front end on this reagal to make it look better.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Nov 30 2009, 09:33 PM~15828257
> *You know how we do it!we might put a cutlass front end on this reagal to make it look better.
> *


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Nov 30 2009, 09:30 PM~15828215
> *Ok let me rephrase this topic. We hopping street single cars with nice paint jobs, front and back seats, and of course all bumpers and tires inside the quarter pannel, not in the fuckin gas tank with gasoline in the gas tank.
> *


OK STREET CARS WELL I WILL HAVE FRONT AND BACK BUMPERS NICE PAINT JOB WITH LEAFING AND INTERRIOR IN IT WITH A REAL GAS TANK WITH GASOLINE IN IT AND DRIVEING BUT MY TIRES MITE BE A LIL OUT OF THE QUARTER PANNEL!!!! SO CAN WE STILL HOP?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Nov 30 2009, 09:33 PM~15828257
> *You know how we do it!we might put a cutlass front end on this reagal to make it look better.
> *


I GOT A FIAT FRONT END 4 THE REGAL WE CAN CALL IT A FIGAL :biggrin:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Nov 30 2009, 09:33 PM~15828257
> *You know how we do it!we might put a cutlass front end on this reagal to make it look better.
> *


YA IT MITE MAKE IT LOOK BETTER CUZ CUTLASS LOOKS ALOT BETTER THEN REGALS DO!!!!


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

We will be hopping any one that want some.if you beat us we will be right back for the revenge.what up spike!


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Nov 30 2009, 04:12 PM~15824515
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9UDSurZ-gA
> yea im redo'n it rite now..new paint, paterns, leaf'n, pinstripe'n, interior,murals..
> got to step my game up for the 2010..
> *


DAMN HOMIE YOU GETEM STILL GOOD JOB :thumbsup:


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 30 2009, 11:37 PM~15828330
> *I GOT A FIAT FRONT END  4 THE REGAL WE CAN CALL IT A FIGAL :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Nov 30 2009, 09:35 PM~15828298
> *OK STREET CARS WELL I WILL HAVE FRONT AND BACK BUMPERS NICE PAINT JOB WITH LEAFING AND INTERRIOR IN IT WITH A REAL GAS TANK WITH GASOLINE IN IT AND DRIVEING BUT MY TIRES MITE BE A LIL OUT OF THE QUARTER PANNEL!!!! SO CAN WE STILL HOP?
> *


I GOT A FORKLIFT WHIT THE TIRES ABOUT 2 INCH FROM THE BACK :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Nov 30 2009, 09:39 PM~15828365
> *:wave:
> *


GOT NEW # PM ON THE WAY


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Nov 30 2009, 09:39 PM~15828365
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 30 2009, 09:40 PM~15828369
> *I GOT A FORKLIFT WHIT THE TIRES ABOUT 2 INCH FROM THE BACK :biggrin:
> *


U MUST BE DOING THE DAM THING THEN!!!!


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 30 2009, 10:37 PM~15828330
> *I GOT A FIAT FRONT END  4 THE REGAL WE CAN CALL IT A FIGAL :biggrin:
> *


Nah fool we want to call it recut.lol.


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Nov 30 2009, 09:41 PM~15828394
> *U MUST BE DOING THE DAM THING THEN!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 30 2009, 11:41 PM~15828385
> *GOT NEW # PM ON THE WAY
> *


 :yes:


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by leomajestics_@Nov 30 2009, 11:41 PM~15828390
> *
> *


sup member :biggrin:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

ALLSTARS GOING TO SHUT EVERY ONE DOWN ON DA 1ST AND THATS REAL!!!!


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Nov 30 2009, 09:45 PM~15828451
> *ALLSTARS GOING TO SHUT EVERY ONE DOWN ON DA 1ST AND THATS REAL!!!!
> *


U MEAN NO MORE BASKETBALL TEAM ?


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 30 2009, 09:46 PM~15828470
> *U MEAN NO MORE BASKETBALL TEAM ?
> *


YUP NO MORE BASKETBALL TEAM!!!!WE GOING TO RETIRE THEM AGAIN LIKE WE DID IN VEGAS JUST NOW IN L.A!!!!


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Nov 30 2009, 10:45 PM~15828451
> *ALLSTARS GOING TO SHUT EVERY ONE DOWN ON DA 1ST AND THATS REAL!!!!
> *


For the last past 5 years the dream team has been taken 1st place on the first.so maybe we might not compete to let the rest of the hoppers win.WE CAN'T WIN THEM ALL!


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Nov 30 2009, 09:44 PM~15828441
> *sup member :biggrin:
> *











































































u knowwwwww :biggrin:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Nov 30 2009, 09:52 PM~15828561
> *For the last past 5 years the dream team has been taken 1st place on the first.so maybe we might not compete to let the rest of the hoppers win.WE CAN'T WIN THEM ALL!
> *


HAHAHAHA NENE THATS CUZ I HAVENT TOOK MY CARS TO HOP!!!! MY CAR WILL BE THERE THIS YEAR SO PLEASE DO COMPETE UR HOLE TEAM!!!AND I MEAN THE ONES WITH CARS


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Nov 30 2009, 09:56 PM~15828616
> *HAHAHAHA NENE THATS CUZ I HAVENT TOOK MY CARS TO HOP!!!! MY CAR WILL BE THERE THIS YEAR SO PLEASE DO COMPETE UR HOLE TEAM!!!AND I MEAN THE ONES WITH CARS
> *


THAT WILL LEAVE ME OUT THEN UNLESS I CAN BRING MY DUC RAG !!


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Nov 30 2009, 10:52 PM~15828561
> *For the last past 5 years the dream team has been taken 1st place on the first.so maybe we might not compete to let the rest of the hoppers win.WE CAN'T WIN THEM ALL!
> *


SUP NENE!!!!!! HEY WE'RE HAVING A TOY DRIVE /CAR SHOW/ HOP THIS SUNDAY AT THE ANGELS STATDIUM $300.00 FOR 1ST PLACE IN EACH CLASS ,SINGLE , DOUBLE, AND RADICAL . COME OUT AND SUPPORT :biggrin: BRING OUT THOSE STREET HOPPERS :thumbsup: WUT UP SPIKE U TO COME OUT


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

*THATS HOW THE DREAM TEAM DOES IT *


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 30 2009, 11:10 PM~15828822
> *THATS HOW THE DREAM TEAM DOSE IT
> *


 :0


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

DAMMMM SPIKE LIKE THAT!AND THAT'S RIGHT THAT'S DREAM TEAM STYLE.WE MIGHT NOT GO WITH CROME ON THIS CANDY BLUE REGAL.WE MIGHT GO WITH 24K GOLD.BLUE AND GOLD =BIG MAJESTICS!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Nov 30 2009, 10:24 PM~15829003
> *DAMMMM SPIKE LIKE THAT!AND THAT'S RIGHT THAT'S DREAM TEAM STYLE.WE MIGHT NOT GO WITH CROME ON THIS CANDY BLUE REGAL.WE MIGHT GO WITH 24K GOLD.BLUE AND GOLD =BIG MAJESTICS!
> *


 :0


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

AND WHEN I SAY MY CAR IS A SINGLE PUMP THEN THATS WHAT IT IS I AINT GOT TO LIE LIKE SOME OF U FOOLS OUT THERE!!!! AINT NO PUNK HERE AND THATS REAL!!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Nov 30 2009, 11:24 PM~15829003
> *DAMMMM SPIKE LIKE THAT!AND THAT'S RIGHT THAT'S DREAM TEAM STYLE.WE MIGHT NOT GO WITH CROME ON THIS CANDY BLUE REGAL.WE MIGHT GO WITH 24K GOLD.BLUE AND GOLD =BIG MAJESTICS!
> *


Lets see some pics homie


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 30 2009, 11:10 PM~15828822
> *THATS HOW THE DREAM TEAM DOES IT
> *


dam................


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

DAMMM NO ONE SAID ANYTHING ABOUT A PUNK


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

0o0o0o0o0oweEEEeeeEEEeEEe


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 30 2009, 11:10 PM~15828822
> *THATS HOW THE DREAM TEAM DOES IT
> *


and it's a rag.shut em down spike.


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Nov 30 2009, 09:52 PM~15828561
> *For the last past 5 years the dream team has been taken 1st place on the first.so maybe we might not compete to let the rest of the hoppers win.WE CAN'T WIN THEM ALL!
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

ANY 1 LOOKIN 2 UP-GRADE THAT NOSE ON THAT CUTTY GET AT ME 818 VALLEY


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

can i play :roflmao:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 30 2009, 10:37 PM~15828330
> *I GOT A FIAT FRONT END  4 THE REGAL WE CAN CALL IT A FIGAL :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Nov 30 2009, 09:45 PM~15828451
> *ALLSTARS GOING TO SHUT EVERY ONE DOWN ON DA 1ST AND THATS REAL!!!!
> *


DAMMMMMMM.


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Nov 30 2009, 01:51 PM~15823732
> *And don't bring no raggady ass car!And please make sure your car has front and back bumpers and interior..DREAM TEAM IS BACK!CANDY PAINT PATTERNS AND SUPER HOT!IF YOU WANT TO SEE IT JUST BRING WHAT YOU GOT AND WE wILL DRIVE WHERE EVER YOU @.Ps.try to put some paint on then cars.
> *



so what is the rear lock up? does it lay? that is what street is no? reason why i ask is cause there are cars out there with like a 30 inch lock up doing 90 plus inches.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

*HERE IZ A DEDICATION TO ALL THE DREAM TEAM HATERZ*


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Dec 1 2009, 01:46 PM~15834065
> *HERE IZ A DEDICATION TO ALL THE DREAM TEAM HATERZ
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Nov 30 2009, 10:27 PM~15828161
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


GET OFF HIS DI__!!! :0


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Nov 30 2009, 02:51 PM~15823732
> *And don't bring no raggady ass car!And please make sure your car has front and back bumpers and interior..DREAM TEAM IS BACK!CANDY PAINT PATTERNS AND SUPER HOT!IF YOU WANT TO SEE IT JUST BRING WHAT YOU GOT AND WE wILL DRIVE WHERE EVER YOU @.Ps.try to put some paint on then cars.
> *



WHERE SHOULD I BRING IT !!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Dec 1 2009, 07:17 AM~15831434
> *can i play :roflmao:
> *



COME PLAY WITH MY FRONT END MY BAD JUST LOOK UP BAMMMMMMMMM


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Nov 30 2009, 09:45 PM~15828451
> *ALLSTARS GOING TO SHUT EVERY ONE DOWN ON DA 1ST AND THATS REAL!!!!
> *



I SECOND DAT!!!!! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 1 2009, 03:43 PM~15835868
> *GET OFF HIS DI__!!!  :0
> *


OK GET OFF MINE!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Dec 1 2009, 05:35 PM~15836475
> *OK GET OFF MINE!!!!! :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


YOU WANNA START!!!!! :machinegun:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 1 2009, 05:31 PM~15836983
> *YOU WANNA START!!!!! :machinegun:
> *


its already ready been started :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :burn:


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Nov 30 2009, 09:45 PM~15828451
> *ALLSTARS GOING TO SHUT EVERY ONE DOWN ON DA 1ST AND THATS REAL!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chaio+Dec 1 2009, 05:31 PM~15836983-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 1 2009, 04:31 PM~15836983
> *YOU WANNA START!!!!! :machinegun:
> *


BOTH OF YOU ARE BIG SISSYS!!!! ESPECIALLY CHAIO!!!! :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Dec 1 2009, 05:18 PM~15837496
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


  :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Dec 1 2009, 11:46 AM~15834065
> *HERE IZ A DEDICATION TO ALL THE ALL STAR  HATERZ
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 1 2009, 07:08 PM~15838122
> *BOTH OF YOU ARE BIG SISSYS!!!!  ESPECIALLY CHAIO!!!! :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROAD_DOGG12 (Sep 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 30 2009, 09:10 PM~15828822
> *THATS HOW THE DREAM TEAM DOES IT
> *


Damn Spike, that shit is lookin good homie !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

Nene always got some of the cleanest hoppers , be back pretty soo to play with you w/ leather and suede


----------



## twistedone (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 1 2009, 01:35 AM~15830892
> *ANY 1 LOOKIN 2 UP-GRADE  THAT NOSE ON THAT CUTTY GET AT ME 818 VALLEY
> 
> 
> ...


how much


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WUTITDU_@Dec 1 2009, 11:00 PM~15840356
> *Nene always got some of the cleanest hoppers , be back pretty soo to play with you w/ leather and suede
> 
> 
> ...


NICE COLERS.LOOKS CLEAN


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Dec 1 2009, 04:05 PM~15836161
> *WHERE SHOULD I BRING IT !!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


*BRING IT TO MY SHOP!!  *


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## Genious!!ON TOP (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 30 2009, 10:10 PM~15828822
> *THATS HOW THE DREAM TEAM DOES IT
> *


 :0 THIS ***** ALWAYS HAS SOME SHIT I SEE A LOT OF HIS WORK LOOKS GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Dec 1 2009, 11:18 PM~15841475
> *BRING IT TO MY SHOP!!
> *



I WILL


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Dec 2 2009, 08:57 AM~15843791
> *I WILL
> *


SOUNDS GOOD AND BRING ALL HANG"EM"HIGH WILE UR AT IT !!!!!!! *''GOT THIS!!!''*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Dec 2 2009, 09:25 AM~15844106
> *SOUNDS GOOD AND BRING ALL HANG"EM"HIGH WILE UR AT IT !!!!!!! ''GOT THIS!!!''
> *


 :h5:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:0 :cheesy: :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Dec 2 2009, 09:25 AM~15844106
> *SOUNDS GOOD AND BRING ALL HANG"EM"HIGH WILE UR AT IT !!!!!!! ''GOT THIS!!!''
> *


NO NEED TO BRING THE CREW IM THE MAN IN THE STREET U NO THAT SPIKE


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Dec 2 2009, 12:05 PM~15846211
> *:h5:
> *



LIKE RON SAY I PROVE IT IN THE STREETS CHECK YOUR VIDEOS


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Dec 2 2009, 02:18 PM~15847946
> *LIKE RON SAY I PROVE IT IN THE STREETS CHECK YOUR VIDEOS
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## NACHO LIBRE (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WUTITDU_@Dec 1 2009, 10:00 PM~15840356
> *Nene always got some of the cleanest hoppers , be back pretty soo to play with you w/ leather and suede
> 
> 
> ...


your going to need more than interior in your car messing with this fools,you need to have power in does pumps and not lead in the gas tank. :roflmao:


----------



## NACHO LIBRE (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Nov 30 2009, 09:45 PM~15828451
> *ALLSTARS GOING TO SHUT EVERY ONE DOWN ON DA 1ST AND THATS REAL!!!!
> *


the only thing real is thoes damm heavy ass gas tanks you guys be making.learn how to play with pump power and not lead power. :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NACHO LIBRE_@Dec 2 2009, 03:58 PM~15849026
> *the only thing real is thoes damm heavy ass gas tanks you guys be making.learn how to play with pump power and not lead power. :twak:  :buttkick:
> *



ARE U MAD CAUSE HE WANT MAKE ONE FOR U LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NACHO LIBRE_@Dec 2 2009, 03:55 PM~15848990
> *your going to need more than interior in your car messing with this fools,you need to have power in does pumps and not lead in the gas tank. :roflmao:
> *


No cars you cant drive for me homie , and it checks the ground


----------



## Genious!!ON TOP (Sep 15, 2009)

:uh: FUCK THIS TOPIC A BUNCH OF LED IN HERE !!!!


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Genious!!ON TOP_@Dec 3 2009, 12:12 AM~15855318
> *:uh: FUCK THIS TOPIC A BUNCH OF LED IN HERE !!!!
> *


Not in this topic homie.this is the DREAM TEAM!topic.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Dec 3 2009, 01:04 PM~15859955
> *Not in this topic homie.this is the DREAM TEAM!topic.
> *


 :h5:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Dec 3 2009, 01:04 PM~15859955
> *Not in this topic homie.this is the DREAM TEAM!topic.
> *


 :0 HE CALL U FAT!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Genious!!ON TOP_@Dec 3 2009, 12:12 AM~15855318
> *:uh:  A BUNCH  OF REAL HOPPERS HERE !!!!
> *


FIXED NO HATE


----------



## Genious!!ON TOP (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Dec 3 2009, 08:18 PM~15864559
> *FIXED THIS TOPIC CUZ I SUCK EVERYBODYS DICK ON HERE
> *


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Dec 3 2009, 04:04 PM~15859955
> *Not in this topic homie.this is the DREAM TEAM!topic.
> *


i think nene got pounds of weed in his trunk to hit buck bumper cuz that fool stay looking high lol sup fool


----------



## Genious!!ON TOP (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 3 2009, 08:24 PM~15864618
> *i think nene got pounds of weed in his trunk to hit buck bumper cuz that fool stay looking high lol sup fool
> *


DAMMM HOMIE U SOUND LIKE UR TELLING ON FOOLS IN HERE :angry:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

NENE CAN WE GET A H0P WITH THIS REGAL?


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

THIS IS MY SINLGE PUMP THATS G0ING T0 BE THERE 0N DA FIRST!!
L00K AT CHIPN ASS D TRYN T0 C0PY MY L0CK UP.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Dec 3 2009, 11:04 PM~15866005
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Looks Good!!!


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Nov 30 2009, 09:10 PM~15827918
> *i dont think u want to hop my single pump!!!!so u mite want to rephrase that!!!! i got something for all of da scream team!!!!
> *


thats sum fightin words homie. sup big jon dis junior from hawaii! :biggrin:


----------



## Genious!!ON TOP (Sep 15, 2009)

MAN ALL THOSE CARS LOOK LIKE SHIT ! CAN'T U GUYS BUILD ANY CARS WHIT NO LED IN UR GAS TANKS OR TRUNK FULL OF LED I NEVER SEEN U GUYS DRIVE THEM NOW THE DREAM TEAM THEY DRIVE A LOT OF THERE CARS AND LOOK REAL CLEAN SO I VOTE :thumbsup: FOR THE DREAN TEAM POWER AND A CLEAN CARS!! AND :thumbsdown: JUNK!!


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Dec 3 2009, 10:04 PM~15866005
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Dec 3 2009, 10:07 PM~15866047
> *
> 
> 
> ...


.........................HHH


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

That blue car looks like Pauls old car.I know you guys aint trying to beat us with a car that was Dream Team built!I might B wrong.and what's wrog with that back tire?looks to far back for a street car.And just to let you guys know we just put an alarm on this car so when we drive up to a show we can lock it so nobody can steal ideas.


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Genious!!ON TOP_@Dec 3 2009, 09:23 PM~15864616
> *
> *


nope just give credit were credit do.


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1+Nov 30 2009, 02:51 PM~15823732-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Dec 3 2009, 10:04 PM~15866005
> *
> 
> 
> ...


got damn :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:thumbsup: HHH :thumbsup: 
:h5:


----------



## NACHO LIBRE (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Dec 4 2009, 10:35 AM~15870037
> *got damn  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> :thumbsup: HHH :thumbsup:
> :h5:
> *


THOES HHH MEANS?

HOW
HEAVY
HEATERS

JUST ASKING.


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Genious!!ON TOP_@Dec 3 2009, 11:12 PM~15866891
> *MAN ALL THOSE CARS LOOK LIKE SHIT ! CAN'T U GUYS BUILD ANY CARS WHIT NO LED IN UR GAS TANKS OR TRUNK FULL OF LED I NEVER SEEN U GUYS DRIVE THEM  NOW THE DREAM TEAM THEY DRIVE A LOT OF THERE CARS AND LOOK REAL CLEAN  SO I VOTE  :thumbsup: FOR  THE DREAN TEAM POWER AND A CLEAN CARS!!  AND  :thumbsdown:  JUNK!!
> *


THIS GUY SOUNDS LIKE A REAL FUCKEN BITCH TO ME!!!!


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Dec 3 2009, 11:31 PM~15867083
> *That blue car looks like Pauls old car.I know you guys aint trying to beat us with a car that was Dream Team built!I might B wrong.and what's wrog with that back tire?looks to far back for a street car.And just to let you guys know we just put an alarm on this car so when we drive up to a show we can lock it so nobody can steal ideas.
> *


FUCK NO IT WASNT NO SCREAM TEAM CAR WE DONT NEED TO BUY OTHER PEOPLES CAR WE BUILD OUR OWN WERE NOT LIKE OTHER PEOPLE WHO BUYS CARS THAT ARE DONE!!!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Dec 4 2009, 08:28 PM~15876452
> *FUCK NO IT WASNT NO SCREAM TEAM CAR WE DONT NEED TO BUY OTHER PEOPLES CAR WE BUILD OUR OWN WERE NOT LIKE OTHER PEOPLE WHO BUYS CARS THAT ARE DONE!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 
:0 :0 :0 
:0 :0 
:0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Dec 5 2009, 12:28 AM~15876452
> * SCREAM TEAM  *


 :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

KEEP ON TALKING!!!!!!


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Dec 4 2009, 09:24 PM~15876417
> *THIS GUY SOUNDS LIKE A REAL FUCKEN BITCH TO ME!!!!
> *


X2 . Wut up.


----------



## Genious!!ON TOP (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95+Dec 4 2009, 09:24 PM~15876417-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2 U THE BITCH ALL ON THIS PUNKS BALLS!!


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Genious!!ON TOP_@Dec 4 2009, 11:09 PM~15877442
> *:uh: NO BITCH HERE HOMIE !! U THE ONE THAT WAS TALKING ABOUT A PUNK SOUNDS LIKE U FEEL LIKE ONE
> X2 U THE BITCH ALL ON THIS PUNKS BALLS!!
> *


YA I KNOW WHO U ARE FAT BOY AND I KNOW I SEEN U GET PUNKED IN PERSON!!!!


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Genious!!ON TOP_@Dec 4 2009, 11:09 PM~15877442
> *:uh: NO BITCH HERE HOMIE !! U THE ONE THAT WAS TALKING ABOUT A PUNK SOUNDS LIKE U FEEL LIKE ONE
> X2 U THE BITCH ALL ON THIS PUNKS BALLS!!
> *


Only bitch in here is u and ur the one on the nuts all of the dream teams nuts !!!!!


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Dec 4 2009, 09:24 PM~15876417
> *THIS GUY SOUNDS LIKE A REAL FUCKEN BITCH TO ME!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: :h5:


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Dec 4 2009, 11:51 PM~15877735
> *YA I KNOW WHO U ARE FAT BOY AND I KNOW I SEEN U GET PUNKED IN PERSON!!!!
> *


 :uh: :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]*khaters (Feb 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Dec 4 2009, 11:51 PM~15877735
> *YA I KNOW WHO U ARE FAT BOY AND I KNOW I SEEN U GET PUNKED IN PERSON!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Dec 4 2009, 10:51 PM~15877735
> *YA I KNOW WHO U ARE FAT BOY AND I KNOW I SEEN U GET PUNKED IN PERSON!!!!
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

man this new IP check tool is tight LOL find out who all the people using fake names are :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Dec 3 2009, 10:07 PM~15866047
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 5 2009, 07:38 PM~15883633
> *man this new IP check tool is tight LOL find out who all the people using fake names are  :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 DAMMM SO MR IMPALA U KNOW THE REAL... CARE TO PUT THEM ON BLAST!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected]*khaters (Feb 27, 2009)

i just wanna know who is going to serve Da Hot Spot first .........


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]*khaters_@Dec 6 2009, 12:54 AM~15886076
> *i just wanna know who is going to serve Da Hot Spot first .........
> *


THAT WOULD BE ME!!!!


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NACHO LIBRE_@Dec 4 2009, 12:18 PM~15871201
> *THOES HHH MEANS?
> 
> HOW
> ...


HOW HIGH HYDROS


----------



## [email protected]*khaters (Feb 27, 2009)

big up's to BIG JOHN, keep it up homie


----------



## [email protected]*khaters (Feb 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Dec 6 2009, 01:00 AM~15886102
> *THAT WOULD BE ME!!!!
> *


thats right homie, you all ready know who got that one "HHH" :thumbsup: :roflmao:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@Dec 6 2009, 01:02 AM~15886114
> *HOW HIGH HYDROS
> *


THATS RIGHT MY BOY!!!!


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Anybody have any good 13s gears for sale.what's up b.john you guys don't have any good gears?we put a couple of gears and the suck.let me know.


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Dec 6 2009, 01:51 PM~15889151
> *Anybody have any good 13s gears for sale.what's up b.john you guys don't have any good gears?we put  a couple of gears and the suck.let me know.
> *


thats da some problem we are haveing i need some to so if u do find any let me know !!!! i mite of found some ill let u know by tomorrow


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Dec 6 2009, 04:55 PM~15890138
> *thats da some problem we are haveing i need some to so if u do find any let me know !!!! i mite of found some ill let u know by tomorrow
> *


COOL COOL!


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

gottam only at street life


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Dec 6 2009, 03:55 PM~15890138
> *thats da some problem we are haveing i need some to so if u do find any let me know !!!! i mite of found some ill let u know by tomorrow
> *


kool-aid got them;;big al said it


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]*khaters_@Dec 6 2009, 12:54 AM~15886076
> *i just wanna know who is going to serve Da Hot Spot first .........
> *



IF THEY WOULD SHOWED UP AT THE SHOW TODAY AT THE BIG A I WOULD HAVE SERVED THEM SO IT LOOK LIKE THEY GOING TO GET IT FROM ME ON SIGHT


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Dec 7 2009, 03:00 AM~15896396
> *IF THEY WOULD SHOWED UP AT THE SHOW TODAY AT THE BIG A I WOULD HAVE SERVED THEM SO IT LOOK LIKE THEY GOING TO GET IT FROM ME ON SIGHT
> *


I THINK MY BOY STEVE O" WILL TEAR THAT REGAL A NEW ONE!!!! :0


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 7 2009, 02:03 AM~15896404
> *I THINK MY BOY STEVE O"  WILL TEAR THAT REGAL A NEW ONE!!!! :0
> *



IT ANIT GOT A CHANCE


----------



## B'CITY (Aug 4, 2009)

what it do backbumper JAUN


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> I THINK MY BOY STEVE O" WILL TEAR THAT REGAL A NEW ONE!!!! :0
> [/quote
> 
> I THINK IT THE OTHER WAY AROUND PLAYER


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by B'CITY_@Dec 7 2009, 08:56 AM~15897651
> * what it do backbumper JAUN
> *



WHAT UP B-CITY JUST IN HERE WITH ALL THESE CHEERLEADER CANT WAIT TO THE 1ST


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by B'CITY_@Dec 7 2009, 08:56 AM~15897651
> * what it do backbumper JAUN
> *



IN MO-VAL MY SHIT WAS BURNED UP THEY WAS TO MEET ME AT THE SHOW YESTERDAY I WAS THERE AND WORKKKKNNNN VERY WELL BIG UP TO BIG JOHN AND CHIPPN D HOW HIGH BUT ME BACK WHERE I BELONG FOR U H8TER THAT THE BUMMPER BIG UP TO MIKEE-D SICKSIDE CAR CLUB 714 ON THAT AUTOZONE RUN IT A POLICE A.P.B OUT ON THAT REGAL FROM DA COLD SPOT OIR SHOULD I SAY THE RUNNING SPOT


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@Dec 7 2009, 09:32 AM~15898536
> *:biggrin:
> *


YOU BACK ?IF SO YOU NO YOU GOING 2 GET IT FROM ME MY BOY


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Dec 3 2009, 09:07 PM~15866047
> *
> 
> 
> ...



FUCK YOU SHIT MOUTH FUN BOY :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Dec 3 2009, 10:31 PM~15867083
> *That blue car looks like Pauls old car.I know you guys aint trying to beat us with a car that was Dream Team built!I might B wrong.and what's wrog with that back tire?looks to far back for a street car.And just to let you guys know we just put an alarm on this car so when we drive up to a show we can lock it so nobody can steal ideas.
> *



WOW SO NOW YOU DONT NO WHAT A CUT DOG AND A REGAL LOOKS LIKE MAN THAT DREAM TEAM ROCKS MUST BE SOME GOOD SHIT JUST SAY YOU GUYS DONT WANT 2 GET BROKE THE FUCK OFF BY THE CAR AND WE CAN BE COO WITH THAT DONT SAY PAULS CAR BECAUSE HE DONT HAVE 1 AND YOU DONT HAVE 1 MY FRIEND SO STOP WITH THE BULL SHIT AND JUST 2 LET YOU GUYS NO ITS MY 18 YR OLD LIL BRO CAR AND IT DRIVES SHIT DID I SAY DRIVE YES I DID WOW :0 OYEA 1 MORE THING WITH GAS IN THE GAS TANK MY FRIEND SO LETS PLAY BALL TODAY NEW YEARS NEXT NEW YEAR OR WHAT EVER DAY YOU GUYS WANT HOW HIGH AND THE ALL STARS 2 MAKE YOU SAY DAMN THEY DID THAT :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 7 2009, 12:31 PM~15900438
> *WOW SO NOW YOU DONT NO WHAT A CUT DOG AND A REGAL LOOKS LIKE MAN THAT DREAM TEAM ROCKS MUST BE SOME GOOD SHIT JUST SAY YOU GUYS DONT WANT  2 GET BROKE THE FUCK OFF BY THE CAR AND WE CAN BE COO WITH THAT DONT SAY PAULS CAR BECAUSE HE DONT HAVE 1 AND YOU DONT HAVE 1 MY FRIEND SO STOP WITH THE BULL SHIT AND JUST 2 LET YOU GUYS NO ITS MY 18 YR OLD LIL BRO CAR AND IT DRIVES SHIT DID I SAY DRIVE YES I DID WOW  :0 OYEA 1 MORE THING WITH GAS IN THE GAS TANK MY FRIEND SO LETS PLAY BALL TODAY NEW YEARS NEXT NEW YEAR OR WHAT EVER DAY YOU GUYS WANT HOW HIGH AND THE ALL STARS 2 MAKE YOU SAY DAMN THEY DID THAT :0 [/size][/color]
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 7 2009, 01:31 PM~15900438
> *WOW SO NOW YOU DONT NO WHAT A CUT DOG AND A REGAL LOOKS LIKE MAN THAT DREAM TEAM ROCKS MUST BE SOME GOOD SHIT JUST SAY YOU GUYS DONT WANT  2 GET BROKE THE FUCK OFF BY THE CAR AND WE CAN BE COO WITH THAT DONT SAY PAULS CAR BECAUSE HE DONT HAVE 1 AND YOU DONT HAVE 1 MY FRIEND SO STOP WITH THE BULL SHIT AND JUST 2 LET YOU GUYS NO ITS MY 18 YR OLD LIL BRO CAR AND IT DRIVES SHIT DID I SAY DRIVE YES I DID WOW  :0 OYEA 1 MORE THING WITH GAS IN THE GAS TANK MY FRIEND SO LETS PLAY BALL TODAY NEW YEARS NEXT NEW YEAR OR WHAT EVER DAY YOU GUYS WANT HOW HIGH AND THE ALL STARS 2 MAKE YOU SAY DAMN THEY DID THAT :0 [/size][/color]
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :around: :around: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Dec 7 2009, 11:37 AM~15898587
> *IN MO-VAL MY SHIT WAS BURNED UP THEY WAS TO MEET ME AT THE SHOW YESTERDAY I WAS THERE AND WORKKKKNNNN VERY WELL BIG UP TO BIG JOHN AND CHIPPN D  HOW HIGH BUT ME BACK WHERE I BELONG FOR U H8TER THAT THE BUMMPER BIG UP TO MIKEE-D SICKSIDE CAR CLUB 714  ON THAT AUTOZONE RUN IT A POLICE A.P.B OUT ON THAT REGAL FROM DA COLD SPOT OIR SHOULD I SAY THE RUNNING SPOT
> *


wut it dew juan , u got singles n doubles running from u huh !!!!!!! thanks for com'n out


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]*khaters_@Dec 7 2009, 05:51 PM~15902653
> *naw man its the  Da FAKE Spot, cause all them fools are fake :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 5 2009, 06:38 PM~15883633
> *man this new IP check tool is tight LOL find out who all the people using fake names are  :biggrin:
> *


Put em on blast! :0 :yes:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

man nene u see what u started :biggrin: first they were down now the just hate :biggrin: maricones


----------



## Genious!!ON TOP (Sep 15, 2009)

:roflmao: :roflmao: U THINK U DO!!!!!! AND PUNKED NEVER !!


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Dec 4 2009, 12:07 AM~15866047
> *
> 
> 
> ...



cant wait to see this ride in action. looks real good.


----------



## NACHO LIBRE (Mar 9, 2009)

Just don't bring out cars like SD.cuz all the got is junk.and fuck this heavy ass cars.


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]*khaters_@Dec 7 2009, 04:51 PM~15902653
> *naw man its the  Da FAKE Spot, cause all them fools are fake :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1961rag_@Dec 7 2009, 04:59 PM~15902756
> *wut it dew juan , u got singles n doubles running from u huh !!!!!!! thanks for com'n out
> *


IM THERE EVERY YEAR MUCH LUV TO 714 CAR CULB I TRYN TO TIP OUT THERE ON SUNDAY IF IT COOL U NO WHAT I MEAN I JUST WANT TO HOP LET ME KNOW


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1961rag_@Dec 7 2009, 05:01 PM~15902790
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



BIG UPPS TO MIDNIGHT VISION CAR CLUB 714 IF U NEED ME TO SERVE ANY ONE JUST HOLLA AT ME


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Dec 3 2009, 11:07 PM~15866047
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMMIT HHH!!!!     
Whats Big John an HHH Crew :wave:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Dec 8 2009, 12:10 PM~15913444
> *I'LL TAKE A STEAK (MED/RARE) AND A BAKED POTATO
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE CRITIC_@Dec 8 2009, 10:27 AM~15911722
> *damn nut riders what the fuk do you snitches got comin out on the first,nutin ya i thought so!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!REMEMBER THE MORE HATERS I GOT ON ME THE BETTER,CAUSE THAT MEANS IM DOIN SOMETHIN RIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!DA HOT SPOT HYDRAULICS WILL BE READY ON THE FIRST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!                      :machinegun:  :twak:  :tears:  :guns:  :werd:
> *



I SEE YOUR ASS DIDT COME TO THE SHOW I WAS GOING TO BUST THAT ASS U CHIPPER U TALK ALOT OF SHIT AND DID'T SHOW UP LOST ALOT OF REPECT FOR U AFTER ALL U SAID BUT IT OK WE STILL COOL I GOT A CASEING WITH YOUR NAME ON IT FOR THE 1ST


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 8 2009, 04:04 PM~15915225
> *Man homie you know they don't build them like like no more they all about the junk hoppers. :biggrin: Can't wait to see it big homie welcome back. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



I GOT ONE PULL UP ON ME AND SEE IT


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 8 2009, 04:46 PM~15915693
> *x2    :biggrin:
> *



WHAT UP HAPPY


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 8 2009, 04:07 PM~15915269
> *:biggrin:
> *



YOUR ANIT THAT CLEAN


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NACHO LIBRE_@Dec 8 2009, 02:02 AM~15909616
> *Just don't bring out cars like SD.cuz all the got is junk.and fuck this heavy ass cars.
> *


WTF !!!!!! :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

BE SERVERING ALL HATERS;;;;;


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Dec 8 2009, 06:17 PM~15917710
> *WHAT UP HAPPY
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 8 2009, 05:46 PM~15915693
> *x2     :biggrin:
> *


YOU ALWAYS TALKEN BOUT FOOD !!!!!! :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 10 2009, 08:49 AM~15936174
> *YOU ALWAYS TALKEN BOUT FOOD !!!!!! :0  :0
> *


 :x: :x: :x: :x: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

has anybody seen pink lips!!!! :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 10 2009, 08:49 AM~15936174
> *YOU ALWAYS TALKEN BOUT FOOD !!!!!! :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


thats it lets hop!!! oh i forgot you have no car!!! lozano dont count!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 10 2009, 10:52 AM~15936209
> *has anybody seen pink lips!!!! :0  :0
> *










these????? :0


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 10 2009, 10:54 AM~15936237
> *thats it lets hop!!! oh i forgot you have no car!!! lozano dont count!!!!!! :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: thats like my car enyways!!! :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 10 2009, 08:54 AM~15936238
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damm!!! was up darryl!!!! you busted!!!! talk about hard times!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

I TOLD U STOP RUNNING AROUND MY BACKYARD!!!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chaio+Dec 10 2009, 09:49 AM~15936174-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Certified Ryda (Feb 6, 2008)

Man forget the drama


lets see the hoppin make a video post it up on



Anygivinsunday.com




peep this single pump from Love ones C.C click on the link below .... 


Anygivinsunday.com


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Dec 21 2009, 01:49 PM~16048185
> *CAUSE I CAINT CALL U NEXT LEVEL TILL U GET TO WHERE I AM AT;;DO DA MATH MY ELCO OUT HOPS ANY THANG UR CLUB HAS;;YEA BIG AL SAID IT FOOL;;DONT HATE THE PLAYER HATE THE GAME AND U AIN'T IN IT</span>*


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

WHAT GAME ARE YOU REALLY IN BESIDES SPENDING MONEY? MAN IF YOU DONT KNOCK IT OFF! :roflmao: U SEE EVERYTIME U TALK CRAZY U GET CHOPPED UP. . . LET IT GO ALREADY. YOU DONT HAVE NO RESPECT OON THE STREETS OR ON THE HOP CIRCUIT. FACE IT! AS FAR AS ME AND MY CLUB GOES. . .THAT 110 INCHES YOU SAY YOU HAVE MAY NOT BE ENOUGH. BUT THE FACT IS MY WHOLE CLUB IS ON THAT ASS! I WOULDVE SAID YOUR WHOLE CLUB BUT I JUST REMEMBERED THAT ITS ONLY BIG GAL, AL AID, WHO GOT SERVED, AND MR WASHED UP FROM YOUR CLUB. :rofl: YOUR NEVER A THREAT. . . AT LEAST NOT TO US. MAYBE YOU SHOULD PACK THE ELNO UP AND TAKE THAT SHOW ON THE ROAD. BECAUSE IT DOES HAVE ANY WINS IN LA OR DOES? TAKE YOUR TIME. ILL WAIT. . . . . . . . . . .


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Dec 22 2009, 11:53 PM~16065298
> *CAUSE I CAINT CALL U NEXT LEVEL  TILL U GET TO WHERE I AM AT;;
> *


MAN WHO THE HELL CARES WHETHER U CALL ME NEXT LEVEL OR NOT. I KNOW WHERE IM FROM. AND I KNOW WHERE IM AT IN THIS GAME. YOU ON THE OTHER HAND. . . ILL JUST SAY GO BACK TO THE BASICS. THINK ABOUT IT. . . ALL THE PEOPLE IN THIS GAME THAT YOU HATE IS DOING MORE THAN YOU. YOU MISSED OUT ON WHAT THIS IS REALLY ABOUT HOMIE. ITS NOT ABOUT BEING A HATER. I TOLD YOU ITS CALLED LOWRING NOT TOW RIDING. EVERYBODY THAT YOU HATE HAS HAD A HOPPER OR TWO THAT DRIVES. EVEN THE PEOPLE THAT ARE ON THE SHOW CIRCUIT STARTED OUT IN THESE STREETS. YOU COME SOMETIMES WHEN YOU THINK ITS SAFE.  WE OUT HERE EVERY WEEK! THIS CLUB CAME FROM NOTHIN AND GREW INTO SOMETHING YOU AND SO MANY OTHERS HATE IN A SHORT TIME. SAY WHAT YOU WANT BUT YOU WISH YOU HAD A NEXT LEVEL SHIRT! YOU WISH YOU COULD BE A PROSPECT IN THIS CLUB. YOU HATE THAT YOU CANT BEAT US AND THAT YOU AINT REAL ENOUGH TO BE DOWN WITH US! WHEN THEY CAME WITH THE CATCH PHRASE HATERS MAKE US FAMOUS. . . THAT WAS FOR CATS LIKE YOU THAT HATE! ONCE AGAIN THANK YOU :thumbsup:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

JUST KEEPIN IT REAL CHAIO YOU KNOW IM NOT LYIN LOL


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Dec 23 2009, 10:11 PM~16073636
> *JUST KEEPIN IT REAL CHAIO YOU KNOW IM NOT LYIN LOL
> *


LOL ALL I CAN DO IS SIT BACK AND WATCH! :biggrin:


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

WHATS UP BIG KOOLAID


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

all good


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

4SHO


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

4SHO :thumbsup:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

IM COUNTING DOWN THE DAYZ!!!


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

WE ALL ARE GONNA ACT UP


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

ITS GONNA BE GOOD.......


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

YES SIR


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

:0 MAN ITS BOUT TO GET UGLY IN THIS B**** :biggrin:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Dec 22 2009, 11:53 PM~16065298
> *CAUSE I CAINT CALL U NEXT LEVEL  TILL U GET TO WHERE I AM AT;;DO DA MATH MY ELCO OUT HOPS  ANY THANG UR CLUB HAS;;YEA  BIG  AL SAID IT FOOL;;DONT HATE THE PLAYER HATE THE GAME AND U AIN'T IN IT
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

WHAT UP JUAN


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Dec 23 2009, 04:41 PM~16071076
> *MAN WHO THE HELL CARES WHETHER U CALL ME NEXT LEVEL OR NOT. I KNOW WHERE IM FROM.  AND I KNOW WHERE IM AT IN THIS GAME. YOU ON THE OTHER HAND. . .  ILL JUST SAY GO BACK TO THE BASICS. THINK ABOUT IT. . .  ALL THE PEOPLE IN THIS GAME THAT YOU HATE IS DOING MORE THAN YOU. YOU MISSED OUT ON WHAT THIS IS REALLY ABOUT HOMIE. ITS NOT ABOUT BEING A HATER. I TOLD YOU ITS CALLED LOWRING NOT TOW RIDING. EVERYBODY THAT YOU HATE HAS HAD A HOPPER OR TWO THAT DRIVES. EVEN THE PEOPLE THAT ARE ON THE SHOW CIRCUIT STARTED OUT IN THESE STREETS. YOU COME SOMETIMES WHEN YOU THINK ITS SAFE.   WE OUT HERE EVERY WEEK! THIS CLUB CAME FROM NOTHIN AND GREW INTO SOMETHING YOU AND SO MANY OTHERS HATE IN A SHORT TIME. SAY WHAT YOU WANT BUT YOU WISH YOU HAD A NEXT LEVEL SHIRT! YOU WISH YOU COULD BE A PROSPECT IN THIS CLUB. YOU HATE THAT YOU CANT BEAT US AND THAT YOU AINT REAL ENOUGH TO BE DOWN WITH US! WHEN THEY CAME WITH THE CATCH PHRASE HATERS MAKE US FAMOUS. . . THAT WAS FOR CATS LIKE YOU THAT HATE! ONCE AGAIN THANK YOU  :thumbsup:
> *



u should write a book are u a author :biggrin:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Dec 23 2009, 09:32 PM~16073814
> *all good
> *



what up koolaid


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

MAN JUAN I M TELLIN A TRUE STORY. AND TRYIN TO TELL HIM THE REAL AT THE SAME TIME. BUT U KNOW HATERS WILLS BE HATERS. SUCCESS IS THE BEST REVENGE FOR A HATER. AS LONG AS NEXT LEVEL STAYS SUCCESSFUL, HE GONNA KEEP A TWISTED UP , SOUR ASS LOOK ON HIS FACE


----------



## [email protected]*khaters (Feb 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Dec 20 2009, 08:22 PM~16041674
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :thumbsdown: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]*khaters_@Dec 24 2009, 06:55 PM~16082257
> *:thumbsdown:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Dec 23 2009, 10:45 PM~16074534
> *MAN JUAN I M TELLIN A TRUE STORY. AND TRYIN TO TELL HIM THE REAL AT THE SAME TIME. BUT U KNOW HATERS WILLS BE HATERS. SUCCESS IS THE BEST REVENGE FOR A HATER. AS LONG AS NEXT LEVEL STAYS SUCCESSFUL, HE GONNA KEEP A TWISTED UP , SOUR ASS LOOK ON HIS FACE
> *


;;;;;JAY I DON'T HATE NEXT LEVEL IT'S GUYS LIKE U THAT BRING HEAT TOO THERE CLUBS, CAUSE NOE U GONA GET UR A________ ______ ___ BUSTED


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Dec 25 2009, 02:04 PM~16088068
> *;;;;;JAY I DON'T HATE NEXT LEVEL IT'S GUYS LIKE U THAT BRING HEAT TOO THERE CLUBS, CAUSE NOE U GONA GET UR A________  ______ ___  BUSTED
> *


 :0


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Dec 8 2009, 08:43 PM~15918844
> *BE  SERVERING ALL HATERS;;;;;
> 
> 
> ...



I GUESS THERE WONT BE ANY MEXICANS WITH TATTOO'S HERE SINCE IT SAYS NO GANG ATTIRE.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Dec 25 2009, 02:16 PM~16088156
> *:0
> *


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Dec 25 2009, 02:04 PM~16088068
> *;;;;;JAY I DON'T HATE NEXT LEVEL IT'S GUYS LIKE U THAT BRING HEAT TOO THERE CLUBS, CAUSE NOE U GONA GET UR A________  ______ ___  BUSTED
> *


OK DONT TRY TO TREATY UP NOW! YOU CALLED OUT NEXT LEVEL SO DEAL WITH IT. AND FOR THE RECORD, IVE NEVER SAID ANYTHING TO YOU BEFORE THIS INCEDENT. YOU NEVER EVEN EXISTED TO ME. YOU WASNT A REAL LOWRIDER. SO YOU WASNT EVEN ON THE RADAR. THEN THRU POLITICS AND THE FUCKERY, YOU LET THEM GAS YOU UP IN TO CALLIN US OUT. SIMPLE AS THAT. YOU CANT SAY GUYS LIKE ME. YOU DONT KNOW NUTHIN ABOUT ME HOMIE. KEEP THIS SHIT LOWRIDING FAM. YOU CAME ON A WEAK MOVE AND SAID WE WAS RUNNIN FROM YOU AND WE BEEN ON YOU EVERY SINCE. EVEN ON HERE, PEOPLE KEEP ASKIN ME TO LIGHTEN UP ON THE OLD MAN. THEY CARE ABOUT YOU. I DONT. . .


----------



## santanero (Jun 12, 2008)

DAM I WISH I WEST COAST TO TAKE PART OF THE SHIT TALKN GOING ON HERE. BUT ANY WAY ILL COME VIST YOU CRAZY RIDAS VERY SOON. SHATOUTS FROM THE ATL :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Dec 26 2009, 08:44 AM~16092906
> *OK DONT TRY TO TREATY UP NOW! YOU CALLED OUT NEXT LEVEL SO DEAL WITH IT. AND FOR THE RECORD, IVE NEVER SAID ANYTHING TO YOU BEFORE THIS INCEDENT. YOU NEVER EVEN EXISTED TO ME. YOU WASNT A REAL LOWRIDER. SO YOU WASNT EVEN ON THE RADAR. THEN THRU POLITICS AND THE FUCKERY, YOU LET THEM GAS YOU UP IN TO CALLIN US OUT. SIMPLE AS THAT. YOU CANT SAY GUYS LIKE ME. YOU DONT KNOW NUTHIN ABOUT ME HOMIE. KEEP THIS SHIT LOWRIDING FAM. YOU CAME ON A WEAK MOVE AND SAID WE WAS RUNNIN FROM YOU AND WE BEEN ON YOU EVERY SINCE. EVEN ON HERE, PEOPLE KEEP ASKIN ME TO LIGHTEN UP ON THE OLD MAN. THEY CARE ABOUT YOU. I DONT. . .
> *


 jay</span>


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Dec 26 2009, 10:56 PM~16098611
> * jay</span>
> *


A PASS FOR WHAT? UR STILL A NOBODY TO ME. A FAN OF MY CREW. YOURE JUST A SHOP GROUPIE. IVE GIVEN YOU A BUNCH OF CHANCES TO LEAVE ME ALONE AND YOU STILL WONT. DO YOU REMEMBER THE LAST LOOK ON YOUR FACE WHEN YOU SAID NEXT LEVEL?










I DO! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Dec 26 2009, 11:29 PM~16098956
> *A PASS FOR WHAT? UR STILL A NOBODY TO ME. A FAN OF MY CREW. YOURE JUST A SHOP GROUPIE. IVE GIVEN YOU A BUNCH OF CHANCES TO LEAVE ME ALONE AND YOU STILL WONT. DO YOU REMEMBER THE LAST LOOK ON YOUR FACE WHEN YOU SAID NEXT LEVEL?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## [email protected]*khaters (Feb 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Dec 25 2009, 01:03 AM~16085042
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :nono: :burn: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected]*khaters (Feb 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Dec 25 2009, 01:03 AM~16085042
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


what up pussy's still hiding ***'s, come out and play nobodys :biggrin:


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

GO HARD LA CAR CLUB, NEXT LEVEL LA CAR CLUB,HANG EM HIGH LA CAR CLUB,COMPTON IV LIFE, BEACH CITY , DEDICATED RIDERZ ARE JUST A FEW OF THE CLUBS COMING TO TAKE DOWN CITY TO CITY AND THA CITY SLICKAS. THEY TURNED THEIR BACK ON LA IN THIS HOP GAME SO NOW THAT THE FIGHT IS OVER, LA IS GONNA DEAL WITH THESE CLOWNS. AND BANG ON EM AND SWANG ON EM UNTIL THEY LAY THEM PLAQUES DOWN! THEY WASNT USING THEM ANYWAY!


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Jan 5 2010, 10:08 PM~16198216
> *GO HARD LA CAR CLUB, NEXT LEVEL LA CAR CLUB,HANG EM HIGH LA CAR CLUB,COMPTON IV LIFE, BEACH CITY , DEDICATED RIDERZ ARE JUST A FEW OF THE CLUBS COMING TO TAKE DOWN CITY TO CITY AND THA CITY SLICKAS. THEY TURNED THEIR BACK ON LA IN THIS HOP GAME SO NOW THAT THE FIGHT IS OVER, LA IS GONNA DEAL WITH THESE CLOWNS. AND BANG ON EM AND SWANG ON EM UNTIL THEY LAY THEM PLAQUES DOWN! THEY WASNT USING THEM ANYWAY!
> *


ahh shit let me no when its going down ill be on ma way wit da tray ma nigg :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

sunday bear and ill call you with the rest :thumbsup:


----------



## B'CITY (Aug 4, 2009)

:rimshot:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by B'CITY_@Jan 7 2010, 04:35 PM~16217117
> *:rimshot:
> *


 :ninja:


----------



## B'CITY (Aug 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Jan 7 2010, 06:10 PM~16218264
> *:ninja:
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by B'CITY_@Jan 7 2010, 08:58 PM~16220374
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *



CAN'T WAIT TO TOMORROW TO SEE WHAT HAPPEN


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

so what happened


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Jan 11 2010, 09:40 AM~16253741
> *so what happened
> *



THEY SAID IT WAS A DRAW


----------



## ERICK_NOBLEZA (Mar 12, 2010)

LUIES SINGLE PUMP RAINGER AND SPOOKYS WAS SINGLE AT THAT TIME REGAL


----------

